# Revenue codes



## dmetz (Mar 16, 2011)

I am having to enter Revenue codes into our system for an FQHC.   Does anyone know what the revenue code would be for the cpt 20610, "Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection"?  I have a list, but none of the options look correct.

Thanks,
dmetz


----------

